
Zuck says copying Snapchat was just step 1 of Facebook’s AR platform - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/18/will-snap-copy-the-fb-platform/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&sr_share=twitter
======
sova
Intellectual Property is a laughable idea when a mega-corporation can just
assimilate any concept they see convenient.

Zuck should be paying licensing fees. I don't care if it's only for version
0.2.5 .. as long as your commercial and user-as-a-product users are on your
service, you are obliged to be licensing the IP imho.

